# OSX et imprimante Canon Pixma MP500



## Olie92400 (9 Novembre 2015)

Bonjour. Mon MacBook Pro ramait un peu notamment en téléchargement, je l'ai donné à un "professionnel" ayant pignon sur rue qui m'a dit que mon Mac était un peu ancien pour supporter les nouveaux OS. Il a ramené l'ordinateur à la version 10.8 après avoir tout supprimé. J'ai, à partir de mon disque dur externe, rechargé toutes les applications, photos, bibliothèque, etc... Mais je constate que mon imprimante ne fonctionne plus (pas de pilote). J'ai téléchargé des pilotes pour OSX sur le site Canon, mais rien n'y fait. Si vous pouvez m'aider, merci d'avance.


----------



## Geekfou (9 Novembre 2015)

Bonjour , les drivers pour le Canon MP500 sont valide pour la version OS X 10.7 maxi est pas au de la 
De quel model de MBP disposer vous ? Quel était votre ancienne OS X utilisé ?


----------



## Olie92400 (9 Novembre 2015)

Bonjour, merci de votre réponse. Mon MBP est à processeur 2,4 GHz intel core i5, Il tournait sous OSX 10.9 et l'imprimante fonctionnait.
Maintenant, l'informaticien l'a ramené à OSX 10.8.5


----------



## daffyb (9 Novembre 2015)

ton _professionnel _est un comique. Ton Mac est largement capable de faire tourner MacOS 10.11


----------



## Geekfou (9 Novembre 2015)

Olie92400 a dit:


> Bonjour, merci de votre réponse. Mon MBP est à processeur 2,4 GHz intel core i5, Il tournait sous OSX 10.9 et l'imprimante fonctionnait.
> Maintenant, l'informaticien l'a ramené à OSX 10.8.5


Votre MBP est toute à fait compatible avec les nouvelles version d'OS X , avez vous fait une sauvegarde Time Machine de Mavericks


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (9 Novembre 2015)

Salut

Quel type de Macbook ? taille mémoire, disque, année de construction etc....
Menu / A propos de ce Mac

@+


----------



## Olie92400 (9 Novembre 2015)

A jeanjd63, mémoire 4 GO 1333 MHz DDR3
Merci


----------



## Olie92400 (9 Novembre 2015)

A Geekfou, merci, j'avais sauvegardé sur un disque dur externe en ce qui me concerne, le "professionnel" (je crains que vous n'ayez raison) m'a facturé une réinstallation système Mac OSX MacBookpro 13' et une récupération de données....


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (9 Novembre 2015)

Ton mac peut supporter le dernier système sans soucis. Par contre Maverick (10.9) c'est sans soucis.
Tu peux le réinstaller (voir la rubrique achats d'App Store).


----------



## Olie92400 (9 Novembre 2015)

Sur le conseil de ce "professionnel", je bloque les mises à jour de l'OS. Judicieux ou bien "idiot"?


----------



## Olie92400 (9 Novembre 2015)

Mais ça ne me fera pas récupérer les pilotes je le crains


----------



## Geekfou (9 Novembre 2015)

Olie92400 a dit:


> A Geekfou, merci, j'avais sauvegardé sur un disque dur externe en ce qui me concerne, le "professionnel" (je crains que vous n'ayez raison) m'a facturé une réinstallation système Mac OSX MacBookpro 13' et une récupération de données....


Tu peux revenir à Mavericks en allant dans l'AppStore pour le télécharger dans la parti Achat et ensuite réinstaller ta sauvegarde pour retrouvé ton MBP comme il était avant


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (9 Novembre 2015)

C'est toi qui vois, mais ton Macbook qui doit être un modèle macbook8.1 de fin 2011, peut supporter les mises à jour. 
Dans le pire des cas augmenter la mémoire, mais rien d'obligatoire.
A mon avis, tu ferais mieux de changer de "professionnel" et passer vers l'amateur qui fonctionne très bien.


----------



## daffyb (9 Novembre 2015)

Le Driver est fourni par Apple


----------



## Olie92400 (9 Novembre 2015)

Merci à Jean et à Geekfou
A Daffyb: driver fourni par apple? Où puis je le trouver? Merci


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (9 Novembre 2015)

Si le driver est fourni par Apple, rien à faire, il sera automatiquement installé dès que ton imprimante sera reconnue.


----------



## Olie92400 (9 Novembre 2015)

Wait and see
Je vais réinstaller mavericks
Merci à tous les 3


----------



## Geekfou (9 Novembre 2015)

Et comme cadeaux de noël tu peux offrir à ton MBP un kit Ram 8Go ça lui fera du bien 
https://www.crucial.fr
utilise leur scanner pour avoir la référence de Ram pour ton MBP


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (9 Novembre 2015)

Geekfou a dit:


> Et comme cadeaux de noël tu peux offrir à ton MBP un kit Ram 8Go ça lui fera du bien
> https://www.crucial.fr
> utilise leur scanner pour avoir la référence de Ram pour ton MBP


Et ça te coutera moins cher que de passer chez ton pseudo "professionnel".


----------



## Olie92400 (9 Novembre 2015)

Merci
Bonne soirée


----------



## Moonwalker (10 Novembre 2015)

Olie92400 a dit:


> Sur le conseil de ce "professionnel", je bloque les mises à jour de l'OS. Judicieux ou bien "idiot"?


Professionnel de l'escroquerie. Pas de doute. 

Pour l'informatique et le Mac, c'est autre chose. 

Et les mises à jour de sécurité, tu les récupères comment ? 

Si tu ne veux pas monter à l'OS X suivant, tu ne le télécharges pas. Il ne t'est pas imposé.


----------



## patple (20 Novembre 2015)

Olie92400 a dit:


> Bonjour. Mon MacBook Pro ramait un peu notamment en téléchargement, je l'ai donné à un "professionnel" ayant pignon sur rue qui m'a dit que mon Mac était un peu ancien pour supporter les nouveaux OS. Il a ramené l'ordinateur à la version 10.8 après avoir tout supprimé. J'ai, à partir de mon disque dur externe, rechargé toutes les applications, photos, bibliothèque, etc... Mais je constate que mon imprimante ne fonctionne plus (pas de pilote). J'ai téléchargé des pilotes pour OSX sur le site Canon, mais rien n'y fait. Si vous pouvez m'aider, merci d'avance.



Je pense que le "professionnel" n'est pas bien sérieux. Mon MBP 17" date de *fin 2007 *et je tourne sans problème avec El Capitan (bon quelques problèmes d'affichages maintenant résolus et mon imprimante qui n'imprime pas - à résoudre) qui va à toute allure. L'ouverture et l'extinction sont bien plus rapides que sous Mavericks ainsi que l'ouverture des applis. Il est vrai que j'ai installé un SSD Crucial et passé la RAM à 6 Go CE QUI EST TOUT À FAIT POSSIBLE contrairement à ce que dit Apple. Même le trimming fonctionne avec Trim Enabler. 

Votre MPB est bien plus récent je ne peux que vous conseiller de faire ces modifications très efficaces.


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (20 Novembre 2015)

Surtout pas Trim Enabler avec El Capitan.
Il suffit d'une commande dans le terminal.
Dans Trim Enabler, tu mets Trim à off, tu le désinstalles (Trim Enabler) puis tu ouvres un terminal et tu tapes la commande :

*sudo trimforce enable
*
Ton mot de passe te sera demandé, tu le rentres mais il ne s'affiche pas (rien ne se passe à l'écran). Tu valides par la touche "Entrée" et tu réponds aux questions par Y(es) 
Ton mac va rebooter et tu pourras vérifier que Trim est actif :
Menu /A propos de ce Mac/Rapport Système/Matériel/SATA/SATA Express et là tu sélectionnes ton SSD et tu verras que "Prise en charge de Trim" est à oui.


----------



## patple (20 Novembre 2015)

Merci, je vais faire ça. Mais pourquoi Trim Enabler est à ne pas utiliser avec El Capitan? Je fais la manip dès que je peux et je reviens.


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (20 Novembre 2015)

Je ne sais pas la dernière version, mais sur Yosemite Trim Enabler installait une extension qui posait problèmes pour certaines manips (mode sans échec ou autres). Depuis Yosemite 10.10.4 on peut activer Trim par simple ligne de commande sans rien bidouiller. Pourquoi s'en priver.


----------



## Locke (20 Novembre 2015)

patple a dit:


> Merci, je vais faire ça. Mais pourquoi Trim Enabler est à ne pas utiliser avec El Capitan? Je fais la manip dès que je peux et je reviens.


Parce que depuis El Capitan, Apple a laissé la porte ouverte pour activer le trim avec la commande proposée en réponse #23 via le Terminal. Et ce depuis Yosemite 10.10.4.


----------



## patple (20 Novembre 2015)

Merci. viens d'essayer après avoir désactivé TE et l'avoir viré. Manque de chance je n'arrive à rien avec Terminal . En effet je tape la commande mais j'ai ensuite un  message d'erreur:

Last login: Fri Nov 20 16:26:45 on console

login(982,0x7fff7b003000) malloc: *** error for object 0x7feb1bc0c200: pointer being freed was not allocated

*** set a breakpoint in malloc_error_break to debug

[Opération terminée]

Bien, ne connaissant rien à Terminal mais m'en méfiant, j'attend votre aide. Merci


----------



## Geekfou (20 Novembre 2015)

patple a dit:


> Merci. viens d'essayer après avoir désactivé TE et l'avoir viré. Manque de chance je n'arrive à rien avec Terminal . En effet je tape la commande mais j'ai ensuite un  message d'erreur:
> 
> Last login: Fri Nov 20 16:26:45 on console
> 
> ...


Avant d'avoir supprimer Trim Enabler à tu désactiver la Trim à l'aide de celui si


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (20 Novembre 2015)

Quand tu ouvres le terminal (Applications/Utilitaires/Terminal) tu as quoi qui s'affiche?


----------



## Locke (20 Novembre 2015)

Curieux, c'est bien le premier qui ne voit pas pas ce qui se passe...


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (20 Novembre 2015)

Locke a dit:


> Curieux, c'est bien le premier qui ne voit pas pas ce qui se passe...


Pas mal l'animation. Tu fais ça comment?


----------



## Locke (20 Novembre 2015)

jeanjd63 a dit:


> Pas mal l'animation. Tu fais ça comment?


Ce n'est pas de moi, mais ça se fait facilement avec ScreenFlow ou similaire.


----------



## patple (20 Novembre 2015)

Geekfou a dit:


> Avant d'avoir supprimer Trim Enabler à tu désactiver la Trim à l'aide de celui si


Absolument et j'ai vérifié sur le rapport système que le trim n'était plus actif.



jeanjd63 a dit:


> Quand tu ouvres le terminal (Applications/Utilitaires/Terminal) tu as quoi qui s'affiche?



J'ai une fenêtre qui indique ce que j'ai déjà mis précédemment et que je recopie:

Last login: Fri Nov 20 16:26:45 on console

login(1898,0x7fff7b003000) malloc: *** error for object 0x7fe432c1d7d0: pointer being freed was not allocated

*** set a breakpoint in malloc_error_break to debug

[Opération terminée]



Locke a dit:


> Curieux, c'est bien le premier qui ne voit pas pas ce qui se passe...



Je ne comprends pas la phrase ci-dessus. Je pense que c'est plus ou moins réprobateur quand à être ce premier...

Merci à tous


----------



## patple (20 Novembre 2015)

J'ai essayé de mettre la copie d'écran


----------



## Locke (20 Novembre 2015)

Il te faut un hébergeur d'images... http://forums.macg.co/help/hebergement-images/


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (20 Novembre 2015)

Il faudrait réparer les permissions, mais pour faire cela sur El Capitan, il faut ouvrir un terminal????
Donc tu peux démarrer en mode Recovery (cmd+r lors du boot) et là tu fermes la fenêtre qui est présente, puis menu/utilitaires/terminal.
Là tu tapes la commande :

*/usr/libexec/repair_packages --repair --standard-pkgs --volume /Volumes/"Macintosh HD"*

Si ta partition système porte un autre nom, il faut adapter.
Puis tu redémarres et tentes de relancer le terminal.


----------



## patple (20 Novembre 2015)

C'est ce que j'ai fait avec imagik.fr et j'obtiens une URL de 10 km de long:

<a href="http://imagik.fr/image/4wK"><img src="http://imagik.fr/images/2015/11/20/Capturedecran2015-11-20a17.09.08970e8.jpg" border="0"></a><br /<a href="http://imagik.fr"><small>imagik</small></a>

là encore je dois m..er quelque part


----------



## Locke (20 Novembre 2015)

C'est donc ça...





...et tu as en effet des fichiers système un peu bancals, dont le Terminal. 

Si la réparation préconisée ne fonctionne, tu vas être obligé de faire une réinstallation par dessus ton OS X, ça ne touchera pas à tes logiciels, fichiers, dossiers et données personnelles.


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (20 Novembre 2015)

Ne t'embête pas avec ça. Les copies texte sont mieux que les copies d'écran. Mets plutôt en œuvre ce qui est indiqué post #36.


----------



## Locke (20 Novembre 2015)

jeanjd63 a dit:


> Les copies texte sont mieux que les copies d'écran.


Par expérience, non avec les débutants ou avec ceux qui ne maitrisent pas les commandes.


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (20 Novembre 2015)

Locke a dit:


> Par expérience, non avec les débutants ou avec ceux qui ne maitrisent pas les commandes.


Pour certaines commandes (diskutil ou autres) les copies textes permettent de récupérer des infos pour les commandes suivantes que ne permettent pas les copies d'écran.
Mais bon chacun ses goûts.


----------



## Locke (20 Novembre 2015)

Non, là c'est spécifique que pour l'affichage de son Terminal, pas pour les commandes.


----------



## patple (20 Novembre 2015)

OK je vais donc réparer les permissions comme indiqué. Effectivement je suis un "vieux débutant" mon premier mac datant de 1988 ou quelque chose de ce genre. C'est vrai que je considère un ordi comme un moyen de travail et que je n'ai jamais cherché à m'occuper du Terminal depuis qu'il existe. Les lignes de commandes ne sont pas mon truc.

En tout cas merci à tous et je vous tiendrai au courant.

À propos ceux qui veulent bien regarder mon problème d'imprimante Canon MG 5350 sont les bien venus. Comme je l'ai dit même après avoir installé la version el Capitan du pilote ça ne marche pas aussi bien sur réseau qu'avec un câble USB.

Bonne soirée.


----------



## patple (21 Novembre 2015)

jeanjd63 a dit:


> Il faudrait réparer les permissions, mais pour faire cela sur El Capitan, il faut ouvrir un terminal????
> Donc tu peux démarrer en mode Recovery (cmd+r lors du boot) et là tu fermes la fenêtre qui est présente, puis menu/utilitaires/terminal.
> Là tu tapes la commande :
> 
> ...



Bonjour,
Je viens de faire comme tu as dis sur Recovery. Les permissions on été réparées. J'ai redémarré sur Macintosh HD ouvert le Terminal et...obtenu la même fenêtre d'erreur. Donc comme préconise Locke (#38) je vais devoir réinstaller le système. Je suppose que je dois le faire depuis Recovery?
Merci


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (21 Novembre 2015)

Oui tu démarres en mode Recovery et tu choisis réinstaller le système. 
Je te conseille de relier ton mac à la box via un câble ethernet. Ce sera plus rapide (2 à 3 heures).


----------



## patple (21 Novembre 2015)

jeanjd63 a dit:


> Oui tu démarres en mode Recovery et tu choisis réinstaller le système.
> Je te conseille de relier ton mac à la box via un câble ethernet. Ce sera plus rapide (2 à 3 heures).



Bien c'est la barbe mais faut ce qu'il faut. Je vais me relier à la box; étant en fibre optique ce sera peut-être moins long.
Merci


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (21 Novembre 2015)

Courage.


----------



## patple (21 Novembre 2015)

jeanjd63 a dit:


> Courage.



Merci. Je reviendrai vers vous tous quand ce sera fait et que, j'espère, terminal aura l'amabilité de s'ouvrir sur une fenêtre si ce n'est sympathique mais au moins sans erreur


----------



## patple (21 Novembre 2015)

Voilà, c'est fait et tout va bien. Mon terminal vous adresse à tous ses saluts amicaux (moi aussi d'ailleurs) Mon imprimante voudrait imprimer toute la journée et il ne me reste plus qu'à faire la manie de Locke pour faire bénéficier mon SSD du TRIM sans utiliser Trim Enabler.
Merci mille fois à tous.


----------



## patple (21 Novembre 2015)

Donc pour ma part c'est résolu mais la conversation n'est pas la mienne.
Merci encore à tous et bon week-end


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (21 Novembre 2015)

Content pour toi. Bon WE.


----------

